# Penny should run the point



## pennyfan03 (Jun 12, 2002)

Pennys success in the NBA has been when he played PG.He has better court vision and passing skills than marbury has.Penny should be the PG and look to set up Marbury and Marion.Also,Penny and Marbury can always switch positions accordingly to the oppositon.These three players(Penny.Matrix,and Starbury) can be a great Trio, but they have to learn how to communicate and work as a team.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Agreed...


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

The problem I have with Penny running the point is that Marbury can't play the 2. He's already questionable on defense, and undersized for anything but the 1. If Penny were to play the "point", it would have to be on the offensive side of the ball only.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I think he doesn't have the legs to run the team as our starting PG. Sure he can be a PG here and there during games but I don't think he has the lateral quickness anymore to defend the quick pgs sure he has size. I am not encourage to let Penny be a PG.

But if Penny can be healthy and get back to his 99/00 form at least. I would say we should ship Marbury for some decent talent maybe flow in Googs as a package and get some short term contract scrubs back + a decent PF. I really like a shoot first type PG like Alvin Williams. Because overall, he is a still a pg can bring the ball to the floor but letting Penny to run offense as a SG as oppose to be a full-time PG. 

I don't know why Frank Johnson is so against of using Penny as a starter, but I don't think JJ is reeady to be a starter at least in this point of his career.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

I don't think johnson like penny...


----------

